# my new micees yey xx



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

__
https://flic.kr/p/5084738786


__
https://flic.kr/p/5084145229


__
https://flic.kr/p/5084737926


__
https://flic.kr/p/5084735772


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

I cant see them with those links. The album must be set to private.


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

oh sorry, here they are again  

__
https://flic.kr/p/5084145229


__
https://flic.kr/p/5084738786


__
https://flic.kr/p/5084737926


__
https://flic.kr/p/5084735772


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Aww!! What little cuties!!!


----------



## zigable (Jul 26, 2010)

Awww cute little shaggy beasts. Loving the long straggled coat, a few of mine have that haha.


----------

